# قوانين البناء في مصر



## عمر الفاروق (9 يناير 2009)

من المواضيع التي لا غني عنها لكل مهندس ان يلم بقوانين البناء والتشريعات الخاصة بها وكذلك اللائحة التنفيذية لكل قانون ...لذا فأنا اوجه الدعوه للسادة المهندسين بمصر وكذلك بالدول الشقيقة للمساهمة حتي تعم الفائدة...وارجو من السيد المشرف التثبيت


----------



## mos (9 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم فقد كنت أبحث موضوع مماثل 

وأرجو أن أجد بالمنتدى عقد مقاولة حكومى من مصر متكامل

مع التحية


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (9 يناير 2009)

الف شكر غلى هذا المجهود


----------



## anwerbasha (9 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 يناير 2009)

*شكر وسلام للزميل الغالي انور باشا*



anwerbasha قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسة



لا شكر يا أخي انور علي واجب...
وشكرا لكل الزملاء ...وبانتظار مساهماتكم...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 فبراير 2009)

وينكم يأخوان اين المشاركات الجميله.....اطمع في امدادنا بالوائح التنفيذية للقوانين فقد فشلت تماما في الحصول عليها


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 مارس 2009)

*هل من مساعد*



mt301 قال:


> وينكم يأخوان اين المشاركات الجميله.....اطمع في امدادنا بالوائح التنفيذية للقوانين فقد فشلت تماما في الحصول عليها



اللائحة ........... المفقودة فحتي الأن 109قانون بلا لائحة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 مارس 2009)

احاول جاهدا تكوين مكتبة الكترونية للقوانين الخاصة بالبناء واللوائح التنفيذية لها...وادعو الجميع للمشاركة


----------



## khboty (11 يوليو 2009)

_القانون 101 لسنة 96 اتلغى_


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


......................


----------



## samaha (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ووفكم الله للخير والمزيد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (14 يوليو 2009)

تم اصدار اللائحة التنفيذية...منذ شهور قليلة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 يناير 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> اللائحة ........... المفقودة فحتي الأن 109قانون بلا لائحة



اصدرت اللائحة ونطمع في رفعها من زميل فاضل.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 يناير 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> اصدرت اللائحة ونطمع في رفعها من زميل فاضل.



الزميل محمد انور طمني عليك


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (5 يناير 2010)

لماذا تنهار المباني في مصر . هل بسبب الكود المصري ؟


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 فبراير 2010)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> لماذا تنهار المباني في مصر . هل بسبب الكود المصري ؟



بل بسبب ضعف النفوس عند قلة من الصغار ..واسناد الامر لغير اهله.. وعدم علم وجهل بعض من المقاولين .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 فبراير 2010)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> لماذا تنهار المباني في مصر . هل بسبب الكود المصري ؟



يرجي مراجعة الكود ... وملاحظة مدي قوته من ضعفه ...وبالمناسبة طبعا ننوه علي وجود فارق بين الكود والقانون.


----------



## scorpion king (18 فبراير 2010)

الزميل المفكرة العربية
الكود المصرى من الاصعب و الائمن على الاطلاق ، و هو أكثر امانا من أى كود أخر سمعت عنه ، لانك دائما تجد به الحد الاعلى عند المقارنة مع اى كود اخر.
و لكنها للاسف كما تفضل الزملاء ازمة زمم و ازمة ضمير و ليست ازمة عقول.
و حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل على اللى كان السبب


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مارس 2010)

*الدليل الإرشادي لاستخراج التراخيص*

الدليل الإرشادي
مستندات وإجراءات الترخيص
طبقاً للقانون 119/2008 ولائحته التنفيذية رقم 144/2009


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مارس 2010)

*لائحة تنظيم وممارسة المهنة --طبقا للنقابة المصرية*

لائحة تنظيم وممارسة المهنة --طبقا للنقابة المصرية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

*مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل حصريا اللائحة التنفيذية*

مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل حصريا اللائحة التنفيذية.(المسوده النهائية للائحة التنفيذية لقانون البناء الصادر بالقانون رقم 119 لسنة 2008)...قسمتها علي 6 أجزاء لسهولة الرفع ....بعد تنزيلها تجمع في ملف واحد للربط بينها.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

*الأجزاء الثلاثة الأخيرة*

الأجزاء الثلاثة الأخيرة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2010)

*عقد النقابة المصرية*

عقد النقابة المصرية


----------



## linker (16 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot for your efforts


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2010)

*اشتراطات البناء بمحافظة الجيزة*

اشتراطات البناء بمحافظة الجيزة - طبقا" للقانون 119- لسنة 2008 ولائحته التنفيذية


----------



## mos (16 مارس 2010)

أخى الكريم 
نشكرك على المجهود المفيد ولى أسئلة من فضلك 0
الملف الأول لم يحمل معى

من أين لى أن أكون مطلع على مثل تلك المواضيع بمصر 

ماهو تعليقك ( كخبير بالفيديك) على هذه المسودة من حيث بنود المطالبات وفض النزاع0

مع الشكر


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2010)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم
> نشكرك على المجهود المفيد ولى أسئلة من فضلك 0
> الملف الأول لم يحمل معى
> 
> ...



المصدر للحصول علي جميع القوانين في مصر...هي المطابع الاميرية ..ومنافذ توزيعها .


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2010)

*منافذ توزيع القوانين*

يرجي مطالعة موقع المطابع الاميرية 
http://www.alamiria.com


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 مارس 2010)

شاكرين أفضالك على قانون 119 لعام 2008


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2010)

eng.mo3taz قال:


> شاكرين أفضالك على قانون 119 لعام 2008



أشكر مرورك الكريم بالموضوع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> اشتراطات البناء بمحافظة الجيزة - طبقا" للقانون 119- لسنة 2008 ولائحته التنفيذية



نرجو من الاخوة بمصر اكمال وضع اشتراطات البناء بالمحافظات المختلفة.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> نرجو من الاخوة بمصر اكمال وضع اشتراطات البناء بالمحافظات المختلفة.



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وينكم يا رجال


----------



## عمر الفاروق (24 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> وينكم يا رجال


 


...............................................................................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

منقول : القانون رقم 1 لعام 2003 قانون مخالفات البناء.السوري

http://www.4shared.com/file/XmY6ai4_/__1__2003___.htm


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## youssef99 (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله المزيد من الخير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 مايو 2011)

اسئل الاخوة بتفعيل المشاركة بوضع اشتراطات كل مكان بالعالم العربي .


----------



## elfedawy (15 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة التي لاتحصى


----------



## samah ahmed (11 يونيو 2011)

ما هى الاشتراطات اللازمة لبناء المدارس بدءا باختيار الموقع ومرورا باختيار نوع الاساسايت الى انهاء المبنى ومواد التشطيبات الناسبة


----------



## abdou shabn (24 يناير 2015)

نسمع عن التسهيلات ولا نري تنفيذ شكرا علي المجهود


----------

